# Pollen as creamed honey seed?



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

If you haven't seen this before, it's worth a few minutes to read. 

http://www.masterbeekeeper.org/creamhoney.htm

I don't know that it could be used as a starter, that isn't exactly how it all happens. And it may even be more detrimental to the process than an accelerator or alternative media. But I'm just thinking out loud. I know there are many flavors to be had.

But I'll agree with your wife that it's quite tasty! I never really thought of it in that application but it very well could be something worth pursuing! You would think it could be a big hit for the folks that like to use pollen in the first place. And maybe pick up a few that aren't so big on it?

Maybe someone has tried it before or heard of it and will put a plug in here. If not, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I would think that adding pollen would/could be a marketing benefit to it however, you need to have a pound of seed for 10 pounds of honey, which is the recomended amount.

It is "faster" to use creamed honey as a starter.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

I have read that, and recommend it to anyone who hasn't (it's a very good guide to what happens). It might be that honey crystalization is different. I'll see if I can trap some pollen and give it a try. Worst that would happen would be that it never "sets".


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*we all need to quit laying awake at night*

I have had some thoughts on this myself my thought was not making creamed honey but to add pollen to the honey to inhance it for people buying the honey for allergies. one reason I havent tried it is the fear of the honey crystalizing quicker. unfiltered honey usually will crystalize quicker due to particles in the honey that allow the crystal to form around. however I have about 20lbs of collected pollen I think I will make up a small jar with added pollen and a small jar of the same honey has a control and let them set to see if there is a difference in the crystalzation rate.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

I'll be awaiting your success/failure. Honey+pollen (liquid) was something I was considering as well but I don't have loose pollen handy to try. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I believe that the seed must have a 'crystal' basic structure. The smaller the crystal the better.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: we all need to quit laying awake at night*



riverrat said:


> I have had some thoughts on this myself my thought was not making creamed honey but to add pollen to the honey to inhance it for people buying the honey for allergies. one reason I havent tried it is the fear of the honey crystalizing quicker. unfiltered honey usually will crystalize quicker due to particles in the honey that allow the crystal to form around. however I have about 20lbs of collected pollen I think I will make up a small jar with added pollen and a small jar of the same honey has a control and let them set to see if there is a difference in the crystalzation rate.



So how did it turn out? I've been on the edge of my seat for the last 7 years, not really  All kidding aside I'm really curious about how it turned out and if it is worth making.


----------

